# Blizzard, bronchitis & bedlam!!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

My friends electricity went out, it's -14 below zero, where do you go with two 20 month old GSD's and an adult? Over here, we got through last night. I came down with a raging case of bronchitis and fever, we sold our house two days ago, we have to move to Florida, and be out of our house within a month. We have to find a house first...and I have a broken foot. Oh yeah, it's still -14 degrees below!
Our beautiful house guests and their Mom

Before the blizzard

Behaving for one second

Lily playing euchre with my friends husband

Eating with the biggies

Will it ever be normal again?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh wow! Those are some big beautiful babies!! You are such a great and kind person to let your friends and their babies stay over! Poor lily looks like she just can't take it anymore!! 

How much snow did u guys get? It's hard to tell here bc there are mounds everywhere from the plow trucks!!

I hope you feel better and your bronchitis goes away! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

We got a total of about 18-20 inches. About a foot during the storm and there was already about 8 inches the day before. It's crazy....I am so sick that I can barely breath, we need to get to Florida in the next couple of days and their electricity is still out! I feel awful for them... Their elec. is still out, I know it's hard on them too. Can you imagine, their dogs just want to play with mine...by plopping their HUGE paws on them and penning them down. So I've got got the girls on the top floor with me. It's so cold that I have pee pads everywhere for the girls, they can't go outside without whining, it hurts them so much!
There is a huge difference in dumps with a GSD. OMG!!! I've counted at least 6 mistakes that theirs have made...plus numerous pees. I know my friends are appalled, but their poor dogs aren't used to this either!
All you can do is laugh...LOL. HELP!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe poor thing! I love how Lily has to be front and center to make sure your friend sees her LOL


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

It sounds like you need your own reality tv show over there! Any idea when they're getting their electricity back?? How scary. We were fortunate to keep ours through the whole storm. And we live in a 3 story town home so our bedroom (3rd floor) is always so hot but I'm not complaining now bc the 1st floor is freezing!!! 

Did u go to urgent care or a doctor? U need to get a zpack or something. I had bronchitis once in college and my lungs hurt so bad from coughing, I couldn't even move. 
Ru excited to start house hunting????

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

That's exactly how this episode of bronchitis is...I got sick so quick yesterday that I couldn't breath without horrible burning pain last night. I've had it before, I have a nebulizer that I need to get going...just too miserable to do it.
I feel like a horrible hostess because I just crawled up here to my bed and am letting my friends and their dogs fend for themselves! Plus I'm supposed to stay off of my foot. It really is a nightmare.
I am shell shocked still about selling and moving. We built this house 25 yrs. ago, it is surreal. We had gone down about 4 mos. ago to look at real estate. We were trying to decide between a high rise on the coast or a house near the beach. We decided to go with a home and yard for the girls. Ft. Meyers because it is always dog friendly on the beaches and almost every restaurant. 
I called the realtor and told her we'd be there by Thursday. Night with girls in tow.
We will try to get one by Sunday. It's hard to get excited with all this other stuff going on. 
All I can think about is how will I pack up, get rid of most of what we have and move somewhere by Feb. 3rd. Thank goodness the kids are all grown and out of the house!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Girl turn on the nebulizer! NOW!!

I'm sure your guests understand!! I totally forgot about ur foot! How is it???
When I broke my ankle I was out of commission for 8 weeks and I cried every day, no lie. 


Are you flying w the girls?? You have too much going on! I can't keep up! 

I hope u enjoy ur trip down and soak in lots of sun! I can't wait to see and hear about what you find. 

I forgot to mention I laughed when I read the poop part! This is why I have small dogs!! Ur friends must be mortified! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness poor you,what a good friend you are.I must say her dogs are beautiful,hope the move goes ok and you feel better soon.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes, she wasn't about to be left out of a treat!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

aaawww, feel better. Looks as if everyone is getting along at least. 

p.s., it was 3 degrees here this morning!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wow bronchitis, broken foot, snow storms, selling house and moving to florida... sometimes everything happens in one go! That's a lot to handle, but just think about how nice it will be when it's all over. Living in Florida... I'm jealous. lol Hope you feel better soon.

That's so funny about your friends dogs! And that's one of the many reasons why we have tiny dogs! hahaha


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow you have alot going on! I hope you feel better soon 

Gorgeous dogs, all of them

x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon! My husband has what we think is H1N1 and I don't know how I've escaped without getting it. I love that pic of Lily in your friend's sweater. Odie likes climbing in sweaters too.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

So sorry you have everything crashing down at once. I always try to take a deep breath and say "Everything will work out, it always does". (This might be impossible if you can't breath though, kidding). Think about all the times in our lives that we say, "I'll never make it through this".....yet we do. If that doesn't work, open the door and scream bloody murder which I sure will calm you down as well. Sending good vibes to you for a successful return to wellness and wariness. We have rolling blackouts that are possible for tonight. The energy usage is just too high compared to the norm down here. There was rolling black outs throughout the morning but I was not home so was not effected.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Jayda said:


> So sorry you have everything crashing down at once. I always try to take a deep breath and say "Everything will work out, it always does". (This might be impossible if you can't breath though, kidding). Think about all the times in our lives that we say, "I'll never make it through this".....yet we do. If that doesn't work, open the door and scream bloody murder which I sure will calm you down as well. Sending good vibes to you for a successful return to wellness and warmness. We have rolling blackouts that are possible for tonight. The energy usage is just too high compared to the norm down here. There was rolling black outs throughout the morning but I was not home so was not effected.


Dogs here are very energetic and wrestless tonight. Two days without a walk is unheard of for them.


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

OMG! poor you. I can't imagine what it must be like for you. I hope you feel better soon and good luck with the house hunting. Florida, I'm well jel. Just think of all that sunshine. Pics are delightful.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

wow, your pack is gorgeous...I am envious of how fast you sold your home...we are still trying but the market is very soft here....I so wanted to be living in the warm climate by now....sorry it has all happened when you a bit under the weather but will soon sort its self out ( hopefully )


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh no what a bad situation, we will pray for you that the storm and everything gets better soon...Ai ai aiii, I get so depressed this time of year...and hearing this didn*t make it better hihi..Those GSD are LARGE hihi  And make sure you take lemsip and vaporub for your bronchitis ! Maybe steam under a towel over a pot with boiled water too..


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Let's hope that your husband does NOT have H1Vi? virus. It is attacking young people this year. Swine flu is nothing to mess with. get to a doctor quick if you haven't already. That goes for you too!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Debra, wow!!! Those pics are fabulous!! Your friend's dogs are so pretty. All of the dogs look like they are having a big doggy slumber party! LOL I'm so sorry to hear you are so sick. I know how bad you feel as I have had bronchitis 2 times last year and 1 time before that a few years back. If you could manage to go to the doctor, I think you need a steroid shot, an antibiotic, and a Medrol dose pac. Sounds like overkill, but it will get you well fast. Keep us posted--hope all is smooth sailing with all you do!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

susan davis said:


> Let's hope that your husband does NOT have H1Vi? virus. It is attacking young people this year. Swine flu is nothing to mess with. get to a doctor quick if you haven't already. That goes for you too!


Thanks Susan, it is Krystal's husband who has H1V1... Very scary. I have bronchitis and a sinus infection..plus a broken foot! None of it fun, but mine all easily treatable!!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh, Debra, wow!!! Those pics are fabulous!! Your friend's dogs are so pretty. All of the dogs look like they are having a big doggy slumber party! LOL I'm so sorry to hear you are so sick. I know how bad you feel as I have had bronchitis 2 times last year and 1 time before that a few years back. If you could manage to go to the doctor, I think you need a steroid shot, an antibiotic, and a Medrol dose pac. Sounds like overkill, but it will get you well fast. Keep us posted--hope all is smooth sailing with all you do!


You are the best Tina! I took steroids that I had today, I'm thinking it has gone into a sinus infection now...aarrgghhh! We are on the road, in a hotel right now. We have about 25 houses to look at, not time for being sick!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Oh no what a bad situation, we will pray for you that the storm and everything gets better soon...Ai ai aiii, I get so depressed this time of year...and hearing this didn*t make it better hihi..Those GSD are LARGE hihi  And make sure you take lemsip and vaporub for your bronchitis ! Maybe steam under a towel over a pot with boiled water too..


It is awful this time of year..and YES they were huge. The girls did well with them the first day, the second day the shepards thought it was their house, not fun!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Girl turn on the nebulizer! NOW!!
> 
> I'm sure your guests understand!! I totally forgot about ur foot! How is it???
> When I broke my ankle I was out of commission for 8 weeks and I cried every day, no lie.
> ...


OMG the poop...it's DEFINATELY s plus to have little dogs..just the wear and tear on our house in just 2 1/2 days!! I'd do it in a heartbeat again, but WOW!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Girl turn on the nebulizer! NOW!!
> 
> I'm sure your guests understand!! I totally forgot about ur foot! How is it???
> When I broke my ankle I was out of commission for 8 weeks and I cried every day, no lie.
> ...


We are driving...I've flown with Mia & Raisin...that's possible, two would be really tough. 
My foot is the biggest pain in the but...yes it's about the same time frame. We are halfway to Florida now. We are looking in the Ft. Meyers area, because of their pretty much open policy on the beaches with dogs! We have 25 houses to look at this weekend. The girls traveled well, can't wait to get Lily to the beach....will post pics.
How are you feeling? Did you get to have Mimim's party!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> We are driving...I've flown with Mia & Raisin...that's possible, two would be really tough.
> My foot is the biggest pain in the but...yes it's about the same time frame. We are halfway to Florida now. We are looking in the Ft. Meyers area, because of their pretty much open policy on the beaches with dogs! We have 25 houses to look at this weekend. The girls traveled well, can't wait to get Lily to the beach....will post pics.
> How are you feeling? Did you get to have Mimim's party!


I couldn't imagine flying w 3 which is why I asked!! I hope u guys have a smooth and safe trip!! 25 houses sounds like a dream, I love seeing houses! I also love ft meyers beach, it's a good party beach!! 
No, we postponed the party, today was such a rough day for me. I posted about it in my sling thread,it's kinda a long story. 

Be safw my love!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Awwww, thanks Michele, bless her heart, I wouldn't do anything different! I had offered when I heard her power was out, she waited until the temps were hovering around 40 degrees before she took me up on it. It's hard to find a place that would welcome You with three dogs that at size! I just told her what's three more?! I'll tell you this much...it's one hell of a lot!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

cpaoline said:


> aaawww, feel better. Looks as if everyone is getting along at least.
> 
> p.s., it was 3 degrees here this morning!


Thanks Cathy..they all did until the next day. The GSD's decided it was there home at that pint...just a little stressful. I took my sick butt, broken foot and listing of homes to look at and stayed in my room with the girls the second day. We are on or way to Florida right now!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

TobyChi said:


> Wow you have alot going on! I hope you feel better soon
> 
> Gorgeous dogs, all of them
> 
> x


Aawww thanks, it is totally nuts but we made it through.. On our way to Florida to look at house right now....with all three girls in tow!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Wow bronchitis, broken foot, snow storms, selling house and moving to florida... sometimes everything happens in one go! That's a lot to handle, but just think about how nice it will be when it's all over. Living in Florida... I'm jealous. lol Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> That's so funny about your friends dogs! And that's one of the many reasons why we have tiny dogs! hahaha


OMG, LITTLE dogs rule!! Just the wear and tear on the house in 2 1/2 days was nuts!
Yes, we are really excited o go to the warmer climates....I think it will be good for all of us. We are 1/2 way there tonight!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> You are the best Tina! I took steroids that I had today, I'm thinking it has gone into a sinus infection now...aarrgghhh! We are on the road, in a hotel right now. We have about 25 houses to look at, not time for being sick!


Oh, I hope you find the perfect one very quickly!! You are right about no time for being sick. If you weren't on such a time frame that sounds like lots of fun! My mom just retired in December from selling real estate. I have my license, but I am much better as her assistant. Being the sells person is not my thing. lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I hope you feel better soon! My husband has what we think is H1N1 and I don't know how I've escaped without getting it. I love that pic of Lily in your friend's sweater. Odie likes climbing in sweaters too.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh Krystal , how is your hubby? That's awful. All of mine is treatable thank goodness! Yes her husband loved Lily in his sweater, he hasn't had the chance with hhis three huge ones!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> So sorry you have everything crashing down at once. I always try to take a deep breath and say "Everything will work out, it always does". (This might be impossible if you can't breath though, kidding). Think about all the times in our lives that we say, "I'll never make it through this".....yet we do. If that doesn't work, open the door and scream bloody murder which I sure will calm you down as well. Sending good vibes to you for a successful return to wellness and wariness. We have rolling blackouts that are possible for tonight. The energy usage is just too high compared to the norm down here. There was rolling black outs throughout the morning but I was not home so was not effected.


You sound like me Lynda, I do the same. I really don't have any "real" problems, just a lot of stress! This will be a great adventure for us, we are on our way right now, will be there tomorrow night! It couldn't be better timing with this weather.
So sorry you have it also. I will post pictures later this week!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

nabi said:


> wow, your pack is gorgeous...I am envious of how fast you sold your home...we are still trying but the market is very soft here....I so wanted to be living in the warm climate by now....sorry it has all happened when you a bit under the weather but will soon sort its self out ( hopefully )


Oh,,we didn't sell it quick Kathleen...it was almost 7 mos. on the market! Finally, we just want to b on the beaches with the girls in a dog friendly city! Hope you get yours sold also!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Oh no what a bad situation, we will pray for you that the storm and everything gets better soon...Ai ai aiii, I get so depressed this time of year...and hearing this didn*t make it better hihi..Those GSD are LARGE hihi  And make sure you take lemsip and vaporub for your bronchitis ! Maybe steam under a towel over a pot with boiled water too..


Thanks sweetie,,I am laying low!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

debrawade10 said:


> Oh Krystal , how is your hubby? That's awful. All of mine is treatable thank goodness! Yes her husband loved Lily in his sweater, he hasn't had the chance with hhis three huge ones!


He is doing a lot better! Thanks for asking. His immune system is pretty tough. Mine sucks! Good thing I didn't get it. I've never had the flu shot and they told me I shouldn't get it until I confirm that an egg allergy I had is gone. Are you feeling any better?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So glad he's better...I didn't get a flu shot,either and I'm worried about getting it. My immune systems sucks also. I know what you mean, that when I get the crud like this it can take forever to get over. I still feel like crap but we are halfway to Florida tonight with the girls so hopefully I'll feel better!


----------

